# Commercial Roof



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Guys, i don't get to price many of these but i could do with your input,this is an asbestos roof with a box gully in between them, this part is leaking in various places,trouble is there's not much space in the gully to get any thing let alone clean it out!
My original idea was to try and get a liner stuck in there but i don't think there's the room, my other was to clean it out and paint it with Acropol?
Any other suggestions would be appreciated.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

How many helpers do you have? I'm wondering, from here mind you!, if you could 'spring' 3'-4' or even 6' (1 meter-2 meter) sections into place, pre-tinned, and bent, then flat-lock and solder them?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I know what you have to do though. Unscrew as many of the first course panels as you want each day. Unsrcew the second course too to make the job easier! Slide them up underneath the second course, add whatever lining you want to use, and close them back in each day.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

tinner666 said:


> I know what you have to do though. Unscrew as many of the first course panels as you want each day. Unsrcew the second course too to make the job easier! Slide them up underneath the second course, add whatever lining you want to use, and close them back in each day.


Hi Frank and thanks for the reply, i was thinking on those's lines but my only reservation is that i think the boards will be quiet brittle.
I know i will have to replace all the fasteners as there all rusted on but if they want the job done correctly then they will have to pay:thumbup:
Cheers
Dave


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, they'll be brittle, but what other option is there? You might even want to add in some fudge factor in case the third rows needs to be loosened.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

take off the tiles, replace with copper or reline with epdm. Coating it could work for the short term but you will also be marrying the gutter and it looks like it's been tarred and tarred again.


----------



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

I did something similar recently...we bent up a trough/ gutter liner out of tpo clad metal with flanges on each side. Remove the last row of fasteners, slide in 10' lengths of trough, heat weld joint strips, seal below and above flange with butyl tape or caulk, reanchor panels with larger diameter fasteners with epdm grommets.

We made lil mini retro drains at each drop as well.

I used TPO because there was a lot of asphalt used on the original gutter monstrosity and we couldnt get all of it out. I have found TPO does stand up to asphalt better than PVC over the longterm (the ONLY positive to TPO imho lol).

Would have considered EPDM but not a big fan of epdm seams under water...and this thing holds water.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Well thanks for the replys, i've put a quote in so i will see what happens:thumbup:
Cheers
Dave


----------



## kinseydallas (Aug 20, 2011)

English Roofer said:


> Hi Guys, i don't get to price many of these but i could do with your input,this is an asbestos roof with a box gully in between them, this part is leaking in various places,trouble is there's not much space in the gully to get any thing let alone clean it out!
> My original idea was to try and get a liner stuck in there but i don't think there's the room, my other was to clean it out and paint it with Acropol?
> Any other suggestions would be appreciated.
> Cheers
> Dave


You're going to have to take the panels loose on each side and lift to get to the problem. The built in gutter will need to be cleaned and primed for a liner. Otherwise you will need a new built in gutter. No easy fix for this and half measures will only get you into trouble.

http://www.allstateroofconsultants.com
Dallas Texas


----------



## morrissey roofing (Nov 28, 2010)

run


----------

